# Carrera tuning



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

How about some tips or refferances on tuning these puppies?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

what scale?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i have 1/43 carrera and there's not much out there for hop up parts as they are seen as toys...but fun cars all the same..i scored a go! set for 10 bucks at a salvation army,couldn't resist...


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hartracerman said:


> How about some tips or refferances on tuning these puppies?


are you talking 1/43,1/32 or 1/24 scale?THE LARGER SCALES ARE INFINITELY MORE TUNABLE.I HAVE ONLY FOUND REPLACEMENT BRUSHES AND GUIDE PINS FOR THE 1/43 GO!CARS...BUT IT'S ALL THE SAME SH*T AS IT WERE,SO TUNE AWAY!YOU COULD REASONABLY MATCH ANY MOTOR FROM ANY 1/43 SCALE CAR TO ANY OTHER BODY AS LONG AS YOU HAVE THE CLEARANCE TO FIT THE MOTOR,I WOULD THINK...AS LONG AS YOU R MOTOR MATCHES THE TRACK VOLTAGE,AND YOU KNOW HOW TO SOLDER...LOOK AT ANY SCRATCHBUILT BRASS CHASSIS WEBSITE FOR REF...


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm looking for 1/32 hints and products for improving these cars.


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

Get a pair of wire cutters and remove every piece of electrical wire under the body. The direction switch, the diodes and the stock lead wires. Replace that with just a pair of wires from the guide to the motor.

If money is no object go buy some aluminum wheels from BWA, TSRF or Slot-it and the appropriate tires to go with them. Most of the time the plastic ones are pressed on crooked, or something else is wrong.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wnovess99 said:


> Get a pair of wire cutters and remove every piece of electrical wire under the body. The direction switch, the diodes and the stock lead wires. Replace that with just a pair of wires from the guide to the motor.
> 
> If money is no object go buy some aluminum wheels from BWA, TSRF or Slot-it and the appropriate tires to go with them. Most of the time the plastic ones are pressed on crooked, or something else is wrong.


that's a good idea,i just rewired a tycopro II,took out the diode,and wired the pickups directly into the motor brush barrels,and shimmed 'em to keep 'em in place.a tycopro has a similar guideflag/pickup arrangement so this should work well,non acid solder a must!!!


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

It would also help to know what generation Carrera 1/32 cars you have. Granted Carrera has been around since the 60's its popularity in the states was not all that big until 7 years ago. The cars in 2002-2003 had a poor gear ratio If your into magnet racing, which I am not, those cars also had one less traction magnet. Carrera did improve the cars a few years ago and some of the same body styles and paint job combination's can be found with both generation gear and magnet sets ups. For instance that John Deere Green GTO.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

These were purchased 2 years ago and are pre digital.


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

*need technical*

Time of purchase does not mean anything. I have never scene your cars so for all I know they could have been old stock, a bunch of old Carrera cars were liquidated though Marshall Fields department stores 2-3 years ago. How many magnets are on the bottom of the cars you have? And what cars are they specifically?


----------

